# Bantam Special



## Dany (Aug 24, 2016)

A rounded and shinny lacquered shell opening to show a mechanical jewel.
When he designed the Bantam Special for Kodak, Walter Dorwin Teague was probably inspired by the eggs that Fabergé created for the Russian Tsar Family.
I have been waiting a long time to find this item at a decent price and to add this beauty to my collection.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 24, 2016)

Nice; mid 30s?


----------



## Dany (Aug 24, 2016)

Yes.
This variation, fitted with the Compur Rapid shutter seems to have been released between 1936 and 1940


----------



## tirediron (Aug 24, 2016)

Dany said:


> Yes.
> This variation, fitted with the Compur Rapid shutter seems to have been released between 1936 and 1940


  Nailed it!


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 24, 2016)

Wow. That is a handsome piece of art.


----------



## Deleted member 215987 (Aug 31, 2016)

Art Deco style?


----------



## Dany (Aug 31, 2016)

Yes....
Walter Dorwin Teague was a master of art deco design in United States.
He created the design of several items (automobiles, radios, pens, petrol stations (Texaco) etc.
During its cooperation with Kodak in Rochester, he created the design of several cameras that are now searched by collectors
We can list among others the series of Beau Brownies, the Baby Brownies, the "1A gift folders" and the superb Bantam special and Vanity Kodaks


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 31, 2016)

Very cool find.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 31, 2016)

Never mind..........I thought it said Batman special. 







Nice camera though.


----------



## Dany (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## webestang64 (Sep 2, 2016)

Super nice old piece! So much thought into the design.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 2, 2016)

I LOOOOVE these. I hope to find one someday too. I love art deco/art moderne, period.

It's a beauty Dany.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 20, 2016)

We have one, with the other shutter that was more prone to breakage, but less common-before they switched to the Compur. Wife got it for all of $30 with box and case.... lol


----------

